# USD checking account with Canadian bank



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Question: I recently started a joint U.S. dollar checking account with a Canadian bank. So I assume the U.S. dollar checking account is to be included in the "foreign" accounts I report on my FBAR? Seems strange, since it's in U.S. dollars, and this particular Canadian bank also has banks in the U.S. (I can't find a physical address for that account in my online statements.)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The short answer is "yes" - though if the Canadian bank is part of a US bank to the extent that it sends you a 1099 to report any earnings on that account, then you don't need to include it.

Basically, they are looking for foreign bank accounts (in any currency) that they wouldn't get any information on through their "regular channels."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## byline (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, Bev! That's what I figured. It's actually a Canadian bank with U.S. branches. It's not a big deal; just one more account to report. At least I don't have to convert the dollar amounts!


----------

